# Hello Again! New car pics.



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Thought I would share a few pics of my new car. Its been a while but need to get that Detailing bug back again. 

My previous Leon was such a great car nearly 3yrs of ownership at 360hp I loved it! :driver:

















The 2.0TFSI is a good engine so the 2.5 was next choice.

























Picked it up on the 3rd need to get some miles on it.
Hoping to get it protected by a local pro first and take it from there. 
Cheers


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking motor you bought there mate :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Lucky boy never seen a white one looks fantastic thanks for sharing


----------



## davidlewis26 (May 9, 2010)

very nice mate


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks the business. Remember seeing the previous car at Volksfest in Margam. Which Audi dealership did you collect it from?


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Cheers Guys!

Hi Huw, thanks it was from Bath.

Takes some getting used to.

You still detailing when you can?


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Carr20VT said:


> Cheers Guys!
> 
> Hi Huw, thanks it was from Bath.
> 
> ...


Trying to do a bit, now and again. Yourself?


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Holy **** they are both nice cars!!

But that RS3! :argie:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Both are great cars but I like Leon more ...


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Huw said:


> Trying to do a bit, now and again. Yourself?


Dont seem to get the time needed to do it anymore.

Maybe now the weather is improving the garage can be emptied of all the kids bikes, toys, etc!


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

That's some step up. Very nice! Send it to MRC for 440bhp ;o)


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Cheers maybe go APR this time!


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Very nice indeed, classy car IMO. :thumb:


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice Garry!! Long time no speak, you have a PM over on MK5gti


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Great choice mate! Haven't seen one on the road yet, only in an Audi showroom. Beautiful car!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice, don't see many out on the road either which is good imo:thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Lovely mate, got a real soft spot for the 2.5 motor.


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Ti22 said:


> Lovely mate, got a real soft spot for the 2.5 motor.


Cheers. 
Was thinking of taking a trip to Newport to see you.
Did email you from your website link. :buffer:


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

i swear ive seen that K1 buzzing around bridgend


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Very very nice! Love the black grill against the white, and have to say - the cover over it before handover is quite exciting!

Good luck with her.


----------



## FuryRS (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice weapon you have there Fella, evil looking front end...:devil:


----------

